# EMS suntans...........



## Airwaygoddess (Jun 28, 2008)

I would just like to say about doing medical standbys and the tan lines that one gets.......I think it's worse than a farmer's tan!!^_^


----------



## fma08 (Jun 29, 2008)

can i get a Amen!! B)


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jun 29, 2008)

Its the worst part because they never let you sit under any shade for some reason.


----------



## MMiz (Jun 29, 2008)

mikeylikesit said:


> Its the worst part because they never let you sit under any shade for some reason.


Ain't that the truth!


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Jun 29, 2008)

I used a sunblock of 70, and still got those wonderful tan lines!


----------



## Jon (Jun 29, 2008)

Even better... when I first started working transport and was a non driver, my partner and I had matching tans... my right arm and his left arm 

Around here, when we work events, we bring an eazy-up tarp with us... not a lot of shade, but some for treating the patient, and great if it rains a little.


----------



## LucidResq (Jun 29, 2008)

In SAR we not only get tan lines, we get dirt lines. After our basic training weekends I come out of the shower about half as tan as I looked when I went in.


----------



## mycrofft (Jun 29, 2008)

*Hats too! And lean-to.*

Ball caps are better than nothing, but a tasteful straw number is unmatched. Good luck getting that approved. Try being bald and doing standby in the sun!!

I second Jon (again). Preplan a means of deploying and rapidly disconnecting some sort of sunshade, makes it better for you, your patients, maybe keep the rig cooler if possible. Approach your employer, keep your sightlines clear, and put a safety streamer through the steering wheel or ignition saying "THOU SHALT NOT DRIVE OFF CODE THREE TRAILING THE LEAN-TO!!"


----------



## Jon (Jun 30, 2008)

mycrofft said:


> Ball caps are better than nothing, but a tasteful straw number is unmatched. Good luck getting that approved. Try being bald and doing standby in the sun!!









I like it.

Or you could get this one, and replace the blue star with a star of life sticker:


----------



## mdkemt (Jul 2, 2008)

Hats are so last season!  I hate those tans too...man oh man and if you think you can get rid of them...no such luck!

MDKEMT


----------



## babygirl2882 (Jul 3, 2008)

Haha, riding on the stand by at the rodeo tomorrow and friday, pretty sure we get to spend the entire thing with the best seats and with the air conditioning!


----------



## Bosco578 (Jul 3, 2008)

mycrofft said:


> Ball caps are better than nothing, but a tasteful straw number is unmatched. Good luck getting that approved. Try being bald and doing standby in the sun!!
> 
> I second Jon (again). Preplan a means of deploying and rapidly disconnecting some sort of sunshade, makes it better for you, your patients, maybe keep the rig cooler if possible. Approach your employer, keep your sightlines clear, and put a safety streamer through the steering wheel or ignition saying "THOU SHALT NOT DRIVE OFF CODE THREE TRAILING THE LEAN-TO!!"



I wrap my head with Kling....


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Jul 3, 2008)

*Happy 4th of July weekend!*

Well folks, the weather is going to be beautiful this coming weekend,  gee.... maybe if I am lucky, I will get some much needed color on my legs! ^_^  Maybe we should start a song about "EMS Tans"  instead of "Farmer's Tans"  LOL!


----------



## gradygirl (Jul 6, 2008)

All I can say is that at least you get sun on standbys. Last summer I worked at night and slept during the day, so I only ever saw the sun when it was going down or coming up! Definitely had the whole "ghostly white" thing going on...


----------



## 68blackbird (Jul 10, 2008)

mycrofft said:


> Ball caps are better than nothing, but a tasteful straw number is unmatched. Good luck getting that approved. Try being bald and doing standby in the sun!!
> 
> I second Jon (again). Preplan a means of deploying and rapidly disconnecting some sort of sunshade, makes it better for you, your patients, maybe keep the rig cooler if possible. Approach your employer, keep your sightlines clear, and put a safety streamer through the steering wheel or ignition saying "THOU SHALT NOT DRIVE OFF CODE THREE TRAILING THE LEAN-TO!!"



Combover has never come in so handy!


----------



## BossyCow (Jul 10, 2008)

My irish heritage means I never go anywhere without my sunscreen, a hat, UV filtering, long sleeved shirt and I can always find the shady spot. My cuban husband refers to my skin color as "fishbelly white"


----------



## gradygirl (Jul 10, 2008)

BossyCow said:


> My irish heritage means I never go anywhere without my sunscreen, a hat, UV filtering, long sleeved shirt and I can always find the shady spot. My cuban husband refers to my skin color as "fishbelly white"



My ex-boyfriend (while we were still dating) always referred to me as "butt, a$$ white"...maybe there's a reason we broke up...


----------



## imsquishy (Jul 10, 2008)

TCERT1987 said:


> My ex-boyfriend (while we were still dating) always referred to me as "butt, a$$ white"...maybe there's a reason we broke up...



Wow Mr. Tact he ain't!

I love having my balding head get burned, that's so much fun people thinking I have dandruff or lice. "Nope just my skin peeling off."


----------



## alleghenylover (Jul 10, 2008)

amen to EMS tan, I've got great color on my arms and face but my legs are ghostly white in comparison....


----------



## 68blackbird (Jul 10, 2008)

lol ems tan


----------



## BirdtheEMTB (Jul 15, 2008)

Wow I have the most messed up tan that you have ever seen....farmers mixed with a "beater" t shirt, with a tad of raccoon eyes, with a mix of gold and bronze wierdness...LMAO!


----------



## Buzz (Jul 16, 2008)

Anyone else ever get the single tanned arm from riding with the windows down?


----------



## Sapphyre (Jul 16, 2008)

Buzz said:


> Anyone else ever get the single tanned arm from riding with the windows down?


Yup, but, I got it as a driving instructor.  Course, now I'm likely to more than even out the other side.


----------



## volff21 (Jul 16, 2008)

Jon said:


> I like it.
> 
> Or you could get this one, and replace the blue star with a star of life sticker:



i like that hat,sweeeeeeet


----------

